# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Μουδιασμα σε 2 δαχτυλα του αριστερου χεριου

## ska

Παιδια το τελευταιο καιρο νιωθω μετα την προπονηση ορισμενες φορες ενα μουδιασμα στο μικρο δαχτυλο και στον παραμεσο,ξερετε τι μπορει να ειναι?

----------


## Giannistzn

Ποσων ετων εισαι? Αλλες ενοχλησεις εχεις?

----------


## ska

21 ειμαι,ασχολουμαι ενα χρονο με τα βαρη και δεν εχω καποιες αλλες ενοχλησεις ουτε πονο μονο το μουδιασμα.Πολυ εντονο μουδιασμα εχω μετα τη μερα δικεφαλων-τρικεφαλων και ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι ισως πρεπει να κοψω τις γαλλικες πιεσεις

----------


## nopantas

απ οτι ξερω τα δυο αυτα δαχτυλα νευρωνονται αισθητικα απ το ωλενιο νευρο..προφανως καπου το ωλενιο νευρο σου ερεθιζεται,πιεζεται κλπ και πιθανοτερα κατα τη γνωμη μου στην αυλακα απ την οποια περνα στο υψος του αγκωνα..αρα μαλλον να κοψεις η να ελαττωσεις τις ασκησεις που σε ζοριζουν στην περιοχη εκεινη..

----------


## ska

Μεσα στην προπονηση ομως δε νιωθω τιποτα αυτο ειναι το θεμα,μετα απο μερικες ωρες αφου γυρισω σπιτι αρχιζει το μουδιασμα.Ποιες ασκησεις πιστευεις οτι χειροτερευουν το προβλημα και μπορει στο μελλον να χειροτερεψει και να εχω καποιο αλλο θεμα περα απο το μουδιασμα?

----------


## Giannistzn

Στηριζεσαι συχνα στον αγκωνα του χεριου σου ή σε αυτο το χερι? Το πιεζεις δηλαδη με βαρος? (μπορει να γινεται και ασυναισθητα, οταν π.χ. γραφεις στον υπολογιστη να στηριζεισαι στην καρεκλα σε αυτο).

Ειναι αυτο που ειπε ο φιλος πιο πανω, ωλενια νευριτιδα (πιθανως). Αν εχεις το χρονο τσεκαρε το σε ενα γιατρο αν χειροτερεψει.

----------


## ska

Να σου πω την αληθεια δε το εχω προσεξει στη καθημερινοτητα μου αν στηριζομαι τοσο στον αγκωνα,θα δοκιμασω σημερα που εχω τρικεφαλα και μη κανω βυθισεις και γαλλικες και να τις αντικαταστησω με ασκησεις στην τροχαλια γιατι αν εχει να κανει με τραυματισμο στον αγκωνα που λες τοτε σιγουρα αυτες οι 2 ασκησεις χτυπανε πολυ αυτο το σημειο

----------


## Nive

Πίεση του ωλενίου νεύρου είναι. 
Προφανώς πιέζεται το ωλέκρανο και γι`αυτό σου δίνει αυτά τα συμπτώματα,ή κάπου αλλού στην πορεία του νεύρου.

----------


## Χρήστος Κ.

Παίζει να είναι και αυχένας...δεν είναι απαραίτητο να φταίνε τα βάρη. Καθότι είμαι παθών και στα δυό χέρια, το πρόβλημα σχεδόν εξαφανίστηκε με σωστή στάση (πολλές ώρες μπροστά σε pc με την οθόνη όχι ακριβώς μπροστά αλλά πλάγια είναι πολύ κακό), ανατομικό μαξιλάρι και στρώμα κτλ. Πήγα βέβαια σε ορθοπεδικό, έκανα μαγνητική και ηλεκτρομυογράφημα και το νεύρο πιεζόταν κάπου στους σπονδύλους του αυχένα. Όπως είπαν τα παιδιά το ωλένιο νεύρο μάλλον κάπου στη διαδρομή "μαγκώνει". Καλό είναι να το ψάξεις αλλά δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό. Η άσκηση μου έκανε καλό πάντως.

----------


## Nive

Χρηστο την πιθανότητα ριζίτιδας αυχενικής προέλευσης την παρέκαμψα γιατί ανέφερε το παιδί πως μουδιάζουν μόνο τα 2 δάχτυλά του..αν ήταν πίεση νεύρου-πρόπτωση δίσκου κλπ θα`χε πιο διάχυτο μούδιασμα και σίγουρα πορεία μουδιάσματος,αδυναμία και μυρμήγκιασμα.Οπότε υποθέτω (χωρίς να`χω εικόνα εκ του σύνεγκης) πως προέρχεται από πίεση περιφερικού μέρους του ωλενίου.

εδώ είναι η κατανομή σε ραχιαία και παλαμιαία επιφάνεια.

Υ.Γ. αν ήταν από αυχένα θα υπήρχε θέμα Α7-Α8 που πιάνει κλάδους δερμοτομίου στο ωλένιο νεύρο.

----------


## Χρήστος Κ.

Με καταμπέρδεψες τώρα...τι να σου πω, εγώ στα λέω από την πλευρά του ασθενή..όσα καταλάβαινα από τους γιατρούς που ο καθένας είχε και διαφορετική αποψη. Πάντως εμένα μούδιαζαν μόνο ο μικρός και λίγο ο παράμεσος και μου είπαν ότι φταίει ο αυχένας και χίλια μοίρια άλλα. Μάλλον όμως έχεις δίκιο από την πορεία των πραγμάτων από εκεί και έπειτα.

----------


## DrNio

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A9%...8E%CE%BD%CE%B1

----------


## Nive

Το πήγες μακρυά αλλά όλα παίζουν... :01. Unsure:

----------


## GHOSTGR

Σιγουρα αυτο το μουδιασμα προερχεται απο την πιεση καποιου νευρου.Αυτο το νευρο μπορει να προερχεται απο τον αυχενα.Καλο θα ειναι να πας σε νευρολογο και να κανεις μαγνητικη.Το θεμα σου δεν ειναι για να το αφισεις.

----------


## vagg

μου εχει παρουσιαστει και μενα αυτο το μουδιασμα στον παραμεσο και το μικρο δαχτυλο 
εχv ενοχληση σε ολο το χερι...ωμο αγκωνα  βραχιονα και καταληγει στην εξωτερικη πλευρα του καρπου...εχω ξενερωσει απιστευτα 
λετε να ειναι νευρο ή τενοντιτιδα?? αμα παω gym και του γ****ω τη μανα λετε να στρωσει??

----------


## SHRED

Είναι απο το ωλένιο όπως είπε ο Nive και οι υπόλοιποι. Τα πράματα είναι απλά αποχή απο χέρια για λίγο καιρό. Τα νεύρα δεν είναι μύες και τένοντες για να δυναμώνουν με την γυμναστική θέλει προσοχή η ωλένια νευρίτιδα δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνια.

----------


## vagg

εκει στα χερια την επα8α και εγω το σαββατο,πηγα και επαιξα και χθες πλατυ και το αποτελειωσα και τςρα με τσιμπαει και οταν βγαζω ταψι απο το φουρνο... κανας χειροπρακτης λετε να βοηθησει αμα συνεχιστει το 8εμα??

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

θα πας να κανεις μια εξεταση,η οποια ονομαζεται ''ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΥΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ''.εκει ο φυσιατρος θα δει εαν πασχουν τα περιφερικα νευρα της ακρας χειρος(κερκιδικο,μεσο,ωλενιο)

----------


## vagg

ωραια σε ευχαριστω...νευρολογο να ζητησω να δω ή ορθοπεδικο??

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

την εξεταση στην κανει φυσιατρος και σε παραπεμπει με το βιβλιοαριο σου ο ορθοπαιδικος που θα σε εξετασει.

----------


## vagg

ωραια,ευχαριστω!! πας και στο παλιο μου γυμναστηριο εχω μαθει!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SHRED

το ηλεκτρομυογράφημα πρέπει να το κάνεις 4 βδομάδες αφού έχεις πάθει το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα και με την προυπόθεση ότι συνεχίζει να μουδιάζει το χέρι γιατί αν πας να το κάνεις τώρα άμεσα δεν θα δείξει τπτ. Συνήθως νευρολόγοι το κάνουν, τι είναι αυτοί οι φυσίατροι δε ξέρω

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

εγω ομως το εχω κανει και ξερω οτι οι φυσιατροι το κανουν

----------


## SHRED

Εμένα νευρολόγος μου το κανε ( μάλιστα πλέον καλύπτεται και απο το ταμείο αυτή η εξέταση απο νευρολόγους αλλά τότε που το είχα κάνει εγώ πλήρωσα τα μαλλιοκέφαλά μου γιατί δεν είχε μπει ακόμη ) για φυσίατρο απλά δε ξέρω με τι ασχολείται η ειδικότητα αλλά οκ αφού λες ότι το κάνουν και αυτοί όπου του προτείνει ο ορθοπαιδικός θα πάει

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

ο φυσιατρος ασχολειται με αποκατασταση απο εγκεφαλικα,κινησιοθερεπεια,ηλεκτρομυογραφηματα.ειναι ειδικοτητα που αποτελειται απο νευρολογια,ορθοπαιδικη και παθολογια.ειχει ικανοτητες φυσιοθεραπευτη,μονο που ειναι και γιατρος.το αντικειμενο του ειναι το περιφερικο νευρικο συστημα,δηλαδη νωτιαιος μυελος και νευρα που εκφυονται.φυσιατροι εργαζονται στο Κ.Α.Τ και στο ΙΔΡΥΜΑ ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΑΝΑΠΗΡΩΝ.

----------


## SHRED

Μάλιστα. Εμείς εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη είτε είμαστε πίσω σε αυτά, είτε οι υπόλοιποι γιατροί έχουν τους φυσίατρους στο περιθόριο γιατί αμα πας και ρωτήσεις ορθοπαιδικό να σε στείλει σε φυσίατρο για αυτή τη δουλειά θα σου πεί "εγώ μόνο φυσικοθεραπεφτή και νευρολόγο ξέρω"  :08. Turtle: 
Πάντως ο νευρολόγος που μου το κανε ειδικεύεται στην επεμβατική ηλεκτρομυογραφία και βάζει κάτι σαν βελόνες με botox στα σύνδρομα καρπιαίου σωλήνα. Μου είπε επίσης ότι δεν την κάνουν όλοι οι νευρολόγοι αυτή την εξέταση. Οπότε δε ξέρω ρωτάς και μαθαίνεις

----------


## vagg

μαλιστα...8α περιμενω μερικες μερες να το ξεκουρασω και αν συνεχισει 8α παω να το κοιταξω

----------


## Nive

> ο φυσιατρος ασχολειται με αποκατασταση απο εγκεφαλικα,κινησιοθερεπεια,ηλεκτρομυογραφηματα.ειναι ειδικοτητα που αποτελειται απο νευρολογια,ορθοπαιδικη και παθολογια.ειχει ικανοτητες φυσιοθεραπευτη,μονο που ειναι και γιατρος.το αντικειμενο του ειναι το περιφερικο νευρικο συστημα,δηλαδη νωτιαιος μυελος και νευρα που εκφυονται.φυσιατροι εργαζονται στο Κ.Α.Τ και στο ΙΔΡΥΜΑ ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΑΝΑΠΗΡΩΝ.


Στο ίδρυμα αναπήρων στους Αγ.Αναργύρους κάνουν τρομερή δουλειά οι φυσίατροι και μάλιστα με ελάχιστα μέσα αλλά κυρίως θέληση και αγάπη για το λειτούργημα που εκτελούν.Ειδικά το τμήμα του biofeedback για την νευρωγεννή κύστη είναι παράδειγμα προς μίμιση.Τα θετικά να ακούγονται...σε άλλα νοσοκομεία είναι απλά απαράδεκτοι.
Ερώτηση στον γιατρό.Έχετε ακούσει ποτέ για την τεχνική της διάτασης του νευρικού ιστού ή neurodynamic μέθοδο που εφήρμοσε πρώτος ο Shacklock? 
Εγώ την έχω δουλέψει σε κάποια ``περίεργα`` -``στάσιμα`` περιστατικά και μου`λυσε τα χέρια.Ειδικά με πιέσεις και υπαισθησίες από περιφερική πίεση και όχι από δισκική ή ριζίτιδα.Δεν αναφέρομαι σε πάρεση.
Φιλικά Νίκος.

----------


## radomer

> Παιδια το τελευταιο καιρο νιωθω μετα την προπονηση ορισμενες φορες ενα μουδιασμα στο μικρο δαχτυλο και στον παραμεσο,ξερετε τι μπορει να ειναι?


Παθαινω το ιδιο κι εγω. Πηγα σε ορθοπαιδικο κι εχω αυτο με το ωλενιο νευρο : http://www.neurocenter.gr/sympiesi-wleniou-neurou.html . 
Η ακτινογραφια δεν εδειξε κατι. 1 βδομαδα ξεκουραση και αν συνεχιστει τοτε μαγνητικη. Μεχρι και στο pc με ενα χερι γραφω. Το χει παθει κανενας? Δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος  :01. Sad:

----------

